# Viper 5902



## cjbroad21 (May 17, 2011)

Hi guy's!
I'm new on here and have a few questions. I've installed a few alarms but not this complex. 1. I purchased 5902HD, 2 of a 530t (for the windows), 1 of a 507M, 1 of a 506T, 1 of a 520T, 1 of a 556UW. Am I forgetting anything?? Like for the door locks? Also, the installation instruction for the 530T say's to run 1 wire (up/down) to the window switch and 1 to the motor lead at the motor for each window. Wires aren't long enough, can't I just wire both 530T's to the master switch on the driver's door? Also do I really have to make the motor connect's at the motor?

Thanks,


----------



## cjbroad21 (May 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I have a 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab.


----------

